

After denying it had a drone, San Diego apologizes, releases docs - morisy
https://www.muckrock.com/news/archives/2014/aug/06/san-jose-police-issue-apology-release-additional-d/

======
merciBien
The title says San Diego, but the article references San Jose. Can we get the
title corrected? I don't think San Diego has money for drones, unless ComicCon
generated more tourist revenue than I thought. :)

